# Helping ID older snowblower



## Ovo (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi, Ive searched the net high and low to try and get some information on the a sears craftsman 5/23 2 stage snowblower. I think the model is C459-52228. Ill attach a photo of the tag. I think its a Canadian model.

What im looking for is the diagram or a part for the linkage from the throttle (on the carb) to the governor arm. Its a manual throttle control via a cable on this blower.

Any help most appriciated.

Ovo


----------



## Ovo (Nov 11, 2012)

Here is a picture of the missing linkage, hope its clear.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

A photo of the snowblower itself would be helpful..
someone might be able to ID who made it, just by what it looks like..

Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Are you sure it is C459?
could you take a closer look at that middle digit?
C459 is coming up as something different..

Scot


----------



## Ovo (Nov 11, 2012)

Could maybe be a 6..... but on my google searches it brought up nothing. Does the C denote Canadian?

Thx

Ovo


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

The C might designate Canada..not sure..
but there is a much more obvious thing that absolutely pegs it as a Canadian model! 
The label is in English and French! 
dead giveaway..so yes, its definitely a Canadian model.

Sears/Craftsman is known for having completely different USA vs. Canada snowblower models..made by different manufacturers..
which makes the origin of Canadian models somewhat harder to trace..

Scot


----------



## Ovo (Nov 11, 2012)

Lol, yes the French was the give away. I asked about the C as I was using it in my searches and wasnt sure if it was important part of the model or just a prefix.

Thx

Ovo


----------

